# Handgun holsters



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

What is it with all the clunky plastic holsters people like these days ? I guess Im just old school but they look uncomfortable and cheap. Some are like a plain plastic box and others look like something on the side of robocop. Unless I am missing something I dont see how they could be more popular than soft sided or leather ones. Maybe its because they are cheap that they are popular ?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a few Krydex IWB holsters and i love em. Theyre form fit to the gun so there fit is perfect and they are cheap. Cant really beat it in my opinion


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Raven eilodon is the most comfortable aiwb holster you will ever find. It’s one of the robo cop looking ones lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I got both my inside and outside here. Great service and handmade, high quality, leather. They are in Lakewood.
https://www.winthropholsters.com/


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

x 2 Winthrop you can take youre pistol and try and fit while there Ive got a couple from him also


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't own a plastic holster or pistol. I have a couple ballistic nylon Bianchis that I'm not crazy about either. I only have one CCW type gun a Walther PP which I have a Don Hume leather belt
slide type. I have Roy's Pancakes for everything from 4" S&Ws to 7 1/2" Ruger SBH. Comfortable and concealable for 4" guns.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Kydex Holsters are easier to reholster doesn’t go flat like all leather. That’s if it is inside your pants. Look at Hidden highbrid Holsters. Com


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive been google searching holsters seeing whats out there. I gotta check out Winthrop holsters when I have more time. I like the idea of thumb strap/break retention , it has a more secure look to it and might be less attractive to someone who might want to make a grab and steal it. Without visable retentionI cant help thinking it has the appearance of a soft target. I suppose even a kydex holster might be fine as long as it has visible retention.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

But eventually I will get an IWB holster too and visible retention isnt important if I am concealing it that way.

Those leather pancake holsters sure do look sharp though as well as looking comfortable. Shame most look pretty expensive. I was trying to find leather to make one myself but by the time I buy decent leather I may as well just buy a pre made holster , the cost is near the same


----------

